# going to new orleans and need a place to sleep, any suggestions?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

We are going to meet some friends at the end of sept in the big easy and with so many hotels, b&b's and motels, what is a good place to stay?
Ever stay at B&W Courtyard? Lafitte Guest House? or Hotel St. Marie?
Any suggestions welcome, we are looking for economy, warmth, hospitality and to be close to the French Quarter. 
THANKS!


----------



## djr5 (Jul 12, 2001)

Hi M Brown I from the area although I am station in SC in the Air Force,this link may help you, www.nolalive.com/tourism/. 
I hope you have a nice stay in the big easy.

djr5


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

okay, room is taken care of and waiting for the fare-wars to kick in for flight tickets. 


what should not be missed in the big easy?
thanks for your help.

djr5, thanks for the link, i am waiting for the guides and coupons in the mail.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

NOLA  is one of my favorite places. This is what I di, where I stayed and where I ate when I was there in May. I'm very jealous!

[ August 30, 2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Kyle and I posted alot before he went....St. Charles street car all the way to the end of Carrolton...the houses on St. Charles are gorgeous.
Tea is great at the Windsor.
Abita Springs has the most wonderful restaurant Artesia....Worth the drive.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

You too can benefit from 'shroom girl's wisdom.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

You guys are way too cool.


----------



## thenextemeril (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey I live in New Orleans, and I think you should go to Antoine's. Its a very nice, and very tasteful Restaurant. And if your looking for a little parting there is Eutopia on Bourbon Street.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

M
give cheapseats.com a shot when shopping.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Look at the dates of the original posts.....2001.

Current restaurants....Stellas, John Besh's August (the tasting menu is exceptional in value.....one of the best dining experiences I've ever had)
Ugelisch's, Mother's (still).....the street car ride is still awe inspiring. Bakeries are not what they were 20 years ago. Stay away from chains there are way too many exceptional hole in the walls to spend money on chain food in N.O>
I had lunch at Bayona's and after 20 years it's still delightful, the desserts are some of the best and most creative around.

Summer in NO is HOT/Humid....


----------

